# Kitting out your van ideas needed



## chippy1970 (28 Feb 2009)

I am after ideas for racking out my new van when I get it, has anyone on the forum got a van thats fitted out with shelves or drawers etc. 

I got a few ideas from www.sortimo.co.uk in their pdf catalogue they have a picture of a Dewalt VW T5 with large full width tool drawers that come out of the rear doors this would allow me to still slide 8 x 4 sheets underneath. I don't think I can afford their prices though :shock: :shock: but I am sure i can make some ply ones up cheaper.


----------



## mailee (28 Feb 2009)

chippy1970":3h4s4yh0 said:


> they have a picture of a Dewalt VW T5 with large full width tool drawers that come out of the rear doors.



???? Is this a new type of van then?? :?


----------



## Doug B (28 Feb 2009)

Chippy,
Did you go for another Transporter?
It`s too late now but i could take a couple of photos of the racking i made for mine, if that`s any use.
As for the drawer systems, they are great & keep things organised, the trouble i found is if the van is full of stuff you can`t access the drawers. Where as with shelves you can at least slide things out at an angle.
Doug.


----------



## neilyweely (1 Mar 2009)

Whatever you do make it extra secure. I lost all my hilti gear a few years back just after re-racking the van and finding it too tempting to leave stuff in (it looked nice)
Now i do all i can to 'blend' in. Am thinking estate car.
HTH

Neil


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2009)

chippy1970":1wct324q said:


> I am after ideas for racking out my new van when I get it, has anyone on the forum got a van thats fitted out with shelves or drawers etc.
> 
> I got a few ideas from www.sortimo.co.uk in their pdf catalogue they have a picture of a Dewalt VW T5 with large full width tool drawers that come out of the rear doors this would allow me to still slide 8 x 4 sheets underneath. I don't think I can afford their prices though :shock: :shock: but I am sure i can make some ply ones up cheaper.



I (well we as its at work rather than mine) have an H module racking unit for sale, which features 2 small drawers , and one deep one , plus a top shelf and four inserts (for screw boxes etc)

We removed it from the back of our D22 for more space but it will fit in any medium van or pick up

cost well over 200 new - £75 ono and collection from near oxford, pm me if you are interested.


----------



## BradNaylor (1 Mar 2009)

I still work out of my car but I'm planning on getting a van later this year.

All I intend to do is build a big cabinet accessed via the side door which will contain drawers for all my bits of hardware and hand tools and shelves for power tools. I also fancy a slide-out shelf with a mitre saw bolted to it that I can use in situ.

The rest of the van I will rack out for carrying 8x4 sheets and flat panels of furniture for delivery, with an area behind the tool storage cabinet left clear for carrying small deliveries of finished furniture.

For security I would ensure that the tools are accessible only through the side door. A good extra lock and parking hard up against a wall on my drive at work during the day and at home at night should be enough.


For big deliveries such as kitchens I will continue to use a man & van. It's _far_ cheaper. 

I'd be interested to see other peoples' ideas, though.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2009)

mailee":rdw4y0uc said:


> chippy1970":rdw4y0uc said:
> 
> 
> > they have a picture of a Dewalt VW T5 with large full width tool drawers that come out of the rear doors.
> ...



Yeah its a big yellow and black thing that breaks down a lot :lol: :lol: :lol: 

No it was just a T5 that Dewalt must use for shows.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2009)

Doug , 

yes I pick a new T5 up tomorrow way hay    gloat gloat and all that.

Below is a picture of the Dewalt one with drawers that I have seen, its fitted out by Sortimo. I was thinking drawers would be good so I can keep the tools off the floor to allow for 8x4 sheet storage underneath I am sure I can build something similar in plywood. I have seen 220 kg lockable drawer runners in the Hafele catalogue would have thought they would take the load.


----------



## Doug B (1 Mar 2009)

Chippy.
A few photo`s of my racking, the first photo shows the racking i made from aluminium box section & L section.




The second photo is a steel modular design which i can move the selves up & down to the desired height. It`s also good for attaching things to as it`s covered in holes.




The third is a view from the back, i`ve a hatch through the bulkhead for long sections of timber, & with the racking both sides i can still get large items in.




This last photo is the tool i`ve used on a couple of vans, it pot rivets a captive nut into the twin walled metal part of the body. It makes fitting racking so much easier, it is made under the Laser name, very cheap & cheerful, i doubt it would last long if used regularly, but is the doggies doo dars on the odd occasion i`ve needed it.




Finally an apology to *Chems* whilst tidying the van to take the photos i found the chuck thats been eluding me  I knew i`d put it somewhere but it had rolled behind a box & i couldn`t find the little blighter anywhere. Now i have it i will try & sort it this week, that is if you still want it.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2009)

Cheers Doug looks good not quiet what I want to do but those captive nut rivet thingys look great for the job. I want to keep the floor clear on mine, can you still get 8 x 4 sheets in yours ?.

Also is that a Metabo radio I can see there ? didnt know they did one as well, I keep meaning to treat myself to a Makita radio but as most of the time who ever I am working with has one I have never got round to buying one    .


----------



## Doug B (1 Mar 2009)

Chippy,
8x4 no problems, on edge corner to corner, that was the most important thing for me. I`ve manage 11, 36mm 8x4 insulated plasterboards, though the last one took a little pushing :lol: :lol: .
The radio is a Metabo, it was a freebee with a SDS when i went down to the D&M show, wish the drill had lasted as long as the radio  .
Doug


----------



## ColG (1 Mar 2009)

That van is far too ridy to be a proper working van :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SemiSkilled (1 Mar 2009)

When I get my next van probably a VW transporter again, I think I'll rack out the side door for tools and leave the rest for gear.

Over the years I have had a few vans and always meant to rack them out properly.

It's tempting to leave tools in as it's a pain to load all the time but thieves love Dewalt, Hilti, you name it.

Next van will have armaplate on the doors, I think these are a good idea neat and tidy bolted through the door skin. I got my mate to make some for my T4 after it got broken into (sigh)

http://www.armaplate.com/

and a steel box for the test gear (Spark)

Lee.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Mar 2009)

Lee, how did they break into your T4 ?

I have had two T4's and they tried to get in my first one but nothing with the second one maybe I was lucky. In my last one I had bars on the windows and a full bulkhead also I bought a van vault for power tools.

I always thought T4's had good security as I never knew anyone who had been broken into.

T5's now have deadlocks but I bet that wont stop scumbags. I know someone who was robbed a while back and they just crowbared the whole sliding door off in broad daylight, that wasnt a VW I think it was a French van of some sort.


----------



## SemiSkilled (1 Mar 2009)

They broke in through the side of the locks on the drivers door and the side door, screwdriver job, made a right mess.

I think they were able to see into the door and open it, the plates (2mm S/S, studs welded to the back) covered up the holes / wrecked door skin.

The other thing was that I just used to lock it with the alarm and I don't think that deadlocks the doors.

All in vain now, I wrote it off


----------



## Doug B (1 Mar 2009)

ColG":2tbmo2sa said:


> That van is far too ridy to be a proper working van :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Does that mean i don`t have to go to work tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

